# mx5 first engine clean



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, clean my engine on the mx5 a couples of weeks ago and was really impressed with the results.

before









after









All i did was cover the brake & clutch resolvoirs with foile and the air intake as well. Sprayed AG Machine & Engine cleaner all over and used a variety of brushes to agitate it then rinsied with hose (not jet), repeated the process again in stubborn areas.

The left to drive with engine running, after this covered the bay in AG Vinyl & Rubber and left for an hour with the hood down to get a fabulous gloss.


----------



## dobiefrs (Feb 18, 2007)

:thumb: looking good


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking finish. That look like a painfull engine to clean as there is many little bits everywhere, not like most new engines with big plastic covers


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

lookin sexeh there bud :thumb:

GJ, well worth the transformation!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

excellent job


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

mattchubb1 said:


> Good looking finish. That look like a painfull engine to clean as there is many little bits everywhere, not like most new engines with big plastic covers


you mean it looks like an engine is supposed to look and not covered by the great big plastic lump that all modern engines seem to have :driver:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looks great mate


----------



## topcat36 (Apr 29, 2007)

Gr8 job there, looks really nice


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice turn around on a large and complicated engine bay. 

My wife's had a couple of MX5s and I did a similar clean up. Problem I used to find is that water used to build up in the groove in the centre of the cam cover and then sink deep down between the HT lead / spark plugs causing a mis-fire. 

Removing the leads/plugs and giving it a good old blast with WD40 used to sort it out - but advisable to keep this covered with foil or something if you wash/rinse this area again. 

Lovely finish you've got there :thumb:


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

lookin good mate...wish mine was that clean


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks for all the comments although i do have a little confesion. The glossy finish to all the black vinyl\rubber parts is a bit of a cheat. 

I sprayed AG Vinyl & Rubber over everything and yes it did create a really glossy finish. But this lasted about 3 days and then left me with a greasy residue over everything. I have spent weeks now wiping back off everything and has been a pig.

So now looking for a new product that i can spray on and not leave any residue on everything, any comment appreciated.


----------

